# Network Marketing



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Is anybody doing any network marketing, or MLM; with success?


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Edcopp. What is the product service to market?

I have delved into it trying to sell business photographic services and the thing I notice is it is mostly real estate and insurance agents . You can certainly make sales if you have something to sell them but the thing I have learned is someone shows a lot of interest and has tons of questions and so forth at a network meeting, it is almost never a sale. The other thing I noticed is there are what I call Mavens (look up Malcolm Gladwells definition) that can serve you well but it is a double edge sword and you may end up paying them more than you make.

The most successful marketing I have seen (and you are talking to a very experienced marketer) is: 

1. Have a product that people can understand in one sentence and at the end THEY WANT IT BAD!
2. Know EXACTLY who your customers are and their wants and needs and desires, even down to the brand of toilet paper they prefer or how they teach their kids lesons (aka demogpraphics and psychographics)
3. Only sell to them. Don't waste your time on others.
4. Have people come to you (doubles your price). You can use the press for this one.
5. Make it seem like if they dont buy it now, they will miss out.
6. Test test test and then invest. Never think you know what people want and how they respond and spend money based on that knowledge. Test it first.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

edcopp said:


> Is anybody doing any network marketing, or MLM; with success?


Yes. You need to look at it from a different perspective. Think of it as a profession, check out Go Pro from Eric Worre. And yes, find a good company.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Been there; done that; have the T-Shirt.

I did MLM and Affiliate Marketing full steam for a few years back in the early 2000's...made some good money from one company, decent from a few, but none from most of them. I got out around the early part of 2005 when the market became saturated. It seemed everyone with a computer was trying to sell stuff via MLM and Affiliate Marketing. We came up with our own product line and have been selling that ever since. As far as "satisfaction", it really began when we developed our own products and had full control.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I have found a company that is the real deal, finally. The products are superior, the support is like no other! I have joined while in the S-curve and the rewards are endless! It's like joining Google, or Apple, when they were just beginning. Plus, this company is DEBT free!


----------

